# RCA Small Wonder not recognized?



## downandout

Hello, I've had this problem for awhile now and have tried fixing it myself, but no matter what I do I cant get my computer to recognize it. It is a RCA Small Wonder EZ201. When I first got it, the camera worked fine, now for some reason it's not recognized. I have tried reinstalling the usb controllers but that hasn't worked. I've tested it on other computers, and it doesn't work on other computers. I don't know if something has broke inside the camera, even though it records fine, or if I don't have the proper software installed?

Any advice or help will be appreciated!


----------



## af3

It could require special software, the cord that is used to connect it to the PC could be damaged, or the camera could be damaged.

Maybe this link will help you:
http://www.mysmallwonder.com/support/downloads.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## downandout

Thanks for the response even though it took over 2 months for some1 to respond. I ended up selling it on ebay because I couldnt get it to work =/. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## Maryanne

The same thing has happened to me -- and I am now in South America, so no taking it back and getting something else. It records just fine, and it USED to be recognized by my computer (and others), but yesterday it just stopped showing up on ANY computer (I have tried 4). I had some initial glitches with the memory maker software, but these were fixed with the online update. It got bucky (in its interaction with the computer) a couple of times before, but as soon as I ran the update again, it fixed everything. It was working PERFECTLY the day before it wasnt recognized -- no forwarnng whatsoever. Now I can record, but I cant take anything off of the camera. There is no email on the website for further assistance.

HELP!


----------



## Maryanne

The same thing has happened to me -- and I am now in South America, so no taking it back and getting something else. My camera is full and I cant get the videos off, so I cant record anymore! 

It was recording just fine, and it USED to be recognized by my computer (and others), but yesterday it just stopped showing up on ANY computer (I have tried 4). I had some initial glitches with the memory maker software, but these were fixed with the online update. It got bucky (in its interaction with the computer) a couple of times before, but as soon as I ran the update again, it fixed everything. It was working PERFECTLY the day before it wasnt recognized -- no forewarnng whatsoever.There is no email on the website for further assistance.

I am in Colombia and no one has there here. HELP!


----------



## af3

Uninstall the device in your device manager and see if Windows will automatically install the cached driver. Right click "My Computer" select "Properties" and click "Device Manager"


----------



## Maryanne

I clicked on uninstall for that USB hub, and nothing happened except that now the USB port doesnt work -- for anything! And that port completely disappeared from the screen where it used to show up under my list of USB controllers. How do I get my USB port back? If I cant click on it, I can't do anything to it to reinstall it.


----------



## af3

Click the little button in the Device Manager that looks like a computer with a magnifying glass. That will detect the USB hub and reinstall it.

I think an update for your software destroyed it's ability to function.

If your camera (not the USB hub) is not in the list, it may not be communitating with the computer at all. It is possible that th cable is bad, the camera's settings are messed up or the camera's socket is broken or burned out.


----------



## Maryanne

Help! I clicked the button the you referred to and nothing happened -- the USB did not come back. What should I do to get my USB port back?!

Meanwhile, on the RCA camera front, I plugged it in again to another USB and again, totally randomly, the computer recognized it. I had to run the update twice to get the memory maker program to run correctly enough to download my latest videos, and then a third time to get it to edit them, but it worked. Now today ... AGAIN it doesnt recognize the camera! 

The camera's socket (USB plug in) isnt broken because it does connect sometimes. It seems to me more of a weird software glitch, because even if the computer can recognize the camera, there is almost always some issue with the memory maker program. For example, even though it was working perfectly fine yesterday, today the program --without ever plugging in the camera -- doest want to work. It gives me a message that says "Unable to locate system profile file (ez201_mov.prx). Application files may be missing." This is the first time I have seen this message -- before there were othe error messages. It is always something. I tried completely removing the RCA memory manager program and it wiped out all of my uploaded videos from the associated "RCA Small Wonder" file. Luckily I had them copied somewhere else so I didnt permanently lose everything. I would like to wipe it out again and reload it again from the camera -- after I update the camera again -- but if until the computer can see, and then recognize, the camera again, I cant do anything.


----------



## af3

RCA Small Blunder lol

Does this camera work with any other program? I would try to find something else if the program is touchy or (not recommended) try to contact RCA.


----------

